# Best Scroll Saw-Easiest Blade Changing



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

Is the Dewalt still the best saw? Are there some obscure brands out there that I should know about? Hows the Porter Cable compare to the Dewalt?


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

*Excaliber Expensive*

After seeing Whitewolf's suggestion I checked out the Excaliber saw...wow alot more money than the dewalt.


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

*Dewalt Model #788 for $300*

I've seen a couple of folks talking about the Dewalt Scroll saw costing in the $300 neighborhood but I just see at $550 range. Are there two models?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

just like riding in a little car or ridding in a big car I have the hagner 18" It is a nice saw Cost more than some other's You get what you pay for If you aren't going to use dailey than the lower cost will get you buy The blades are what cut's Get the flying dutchman blades theiy are the best Here is the link Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades


----------



## Hcfdbat3 (May 27, 2011)

*I just bought a PC*

I wouldn't say, from what I have read, that Dewalt is the best but it is pretty darn good. There are others that should be worth the look as well as long as you have money to burn. I have had a PC for about two weeks now. It started out with all the bad things that I read in some of the reviews - blades hard to change, motor changes speed seemed to be up there with those having complaints. I don't cut a lot right now but usually get in one to two hours most days. the blades are getting easier with practice. I like being able to use both plane and pin blades. The motor is also running consistently now as well. I have had three saws before this, one of the first cheap Dremel, a low end 16" Craftsman and the 16" Craftsman Pro. Quite frankly, I like this one the best so far.The light and blower are both pluses. Vibration is minimal. It is also fairly quite. The vacuum I hook up to it makes more noise. So, after spending about $180, I can say I am very happy so far.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Dewalt is one of the best in the $600 and under for what Ya get in the saw. Now there are some scroll saws that are waaay better but how many of us have $2 -3 thousand to spend on a scroll saw. It is hard to say what is better in the $100-$500 range I have seen a bunch of them and they all have shortcomings and alot of the reveiws are dead on


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to vote for the DeWalt as well. Love ours!


----------



## floyd226 (Jun 7, 2011)

I THINK THE DEWALT IS STILL THE BEST. I'AM USEING ONE MYSELF. I LIKE THE SCROLL SAW. I HAVE BEEN SCROLLING FOR ABOUT 3 YEARS NOW.
floyd


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't understand why this thread's heading is about "easiest blade changing" and nobody is talking about that.
IMHO, the blade holders are a critical part of the machine, yet, on the whole, they all stink!!! I've used Hegner's and I've used RBI's and I don't understand how or why they (or anybody) designs removable blade holders... whatever their benefits, they do NOT come under the heading of "easy blade changing". The DeWalt and the Excalibur both use a different method and they are identical to each other in principle... and neither one can reliably hold onto the blade... the blade holder design is such that only one half the tip of the holding screw is able to contact the blade to hold it, and they pivot such that the blade is held mostly at its back edge... the result is that there is very little holding the blade and it slips out way too easily (like squeezing a watermelon seed to make it shoot out from your fingertips). On the other hand, the DeWalt and Excalibur upper arm lifts up and the resultant top feeding you can do is an efficient way to work. Blade changing is easy, but what good is "easy" when it isn't reliable?
I don't want to drop names, but I had a long chat at the last Wisconsin picnic with Rick Hucheson, who has a very informative/authoritative website on scrollsaws and scrolling. We spoke at length on this subject. I asked for his 2-cents because he owns a ton of different saws... In the end, he prefers the Delta scroll saw because of its blade clamp. He does a LOT of scrolling, and he got to help Delta refine the blade clamp to get it right, but in spite of all the saws he owns, he said that is the one he uses routinely.

Spence


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Spence,
Glad to read of your conversation with Mr. Hucheson. It validates my experience, also. Although, I've only used a Craftsman, Delta and a DeWalt, I definitely prefer using the Delta.
It runs smoother than either of the other two, blade changes are simple and the clamps are secure. I've not found the lack of VS to be a detriment. The two speeds are adequate. I guess one could add a rheostat in line. The little motor (1/4hp?) provides ample power.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I was wondering when someone would mention Delta. I've had my 15" for many years now and never lost a blade from it's mount. Nothing but praise for this saw.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff, for what it is worth, here's my experience: Let me first say my scroll saw is quite easy to change blades on. Prior to my purchase, I bought a big book on scroll saws and it covered almost every saw that I could find on the Internet. It showed pros and cons to every model. There are some saws that are best available on a regional basis and many others are sold just about anywhere. Ease of blade changes was one of many factors that I considered, and although I have spent a ton of money on tools - I always look at price as an important consideration. Given that, my choice was the Hitachi CW40 - which I purchased from Lowe's (Buford, Georgia). I felt the price was very fair and I've used Hitachi Tools for quite a few years and have *never* been disappointed with their tools or service and this includes a warehouse full of "rocket scientists" using Hitachi Drills, Saws & Routers. I am very pleased with my Scroll Saw and if a second one was necessary for me, I would simply get another one identical. *OPG3*


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Hegner with their QR knob, to which i have added a small handle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I did the same on my DeWalt but I took it off, it got in the way, I put the Fac.one back on and it works great with it..reinvent the wheel sometimes is not the best way to go..


====



Mike Wingate said:


> Hegner with their QR knob, to which i have added a small handle


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gene,
I wish all the companies would get real about engineering refinements into their machines. As far as I can tell, no company has come out with the same basic saw but with improvements in blade holders, dust control, lighting, top-feeding, etc. It's as if they're all content with their first effort. Well, actually I recall hearing that DeWalt has 2 models of DW788, where the first one was made here(a long time ago) and the second one was made overseas (the only kind avail. now)... no intentional changes... but everyone with experience with both said the first one was made better.
On the other hand, Hucheson said Delta (many years ago) was responsive when he told them what was not right and how to make it better. He is satisfied with the result. I don't know that they worked together on anything but the blade holder, but that is a significant re-engineering from everyone else's use of a small diameter screw to hold plain-end blades under tension.

Spence


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought my first scroll saw a couple weeks ago. I'm fairly certain it won't be my last, but most importantly it will get me by just fine until real reasons force an upgrade.

Had I paid the $120 USD 'full fare' for the Ryobi SC164VS I would have been more offended than I am having scalped it new in the box from a local pawn shop for $60.00. Blade changes on this critter are a patience tester for certain.

I have purchased a large variety of Ryobi power tools through the years with no regrets. Even in those cases (1 in 4 or so) where their low end approach doesn't fulfill my needs, I get the chance to learn and consider how much 'better grade' of machine I really need to do the job.

I guess what I am trying to say is that a few hours working with the cheapest model can give a buyer the experience they need to understand the 'product reviews' for the higher end models.

Another reason I like to buy my 'first ventures' in a new tool type on the low side is I love to modify / tweek / improve them as I go along and it's less expensive that way than butchering a higher end machine.


----------



## dadoften (Feb 25, 2010)

I originally had a delta. I liked the blade clamp, but it didn't last long and the upper arm was in the way. I then got the Dewalt the first year it came out and have hundreds if not thousands of hours on it.. I have replaced the dewalts Clamp assembly twice and rebuilt the guts once. I added a foot pedal to lift the upper arm and blade changes are very easy and fast for fret work. I had an Excalibur but my number 3 son took the Excalibur when he moved out. I might like the tension release (on the front) a little better on the Excalibur than the Dewalt.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Craftsman I bought last year on Saturday after "Black Friday" for $50.00. It was brand new with a missing manual which I downloaded off the net. It to me is a PITA to change blades otherwise it isn't a bad saw even though I haven't used it for close to a year.


----------



## woodman7570 (Apr 18, 2012)

*pricing*



jrprottas said:


> I've seen a couple of folks talking about the Dewalt Scroll saw costing in the $300 neighborhood but I just see at $550 range. Are there two models?


when they first came out you could get them around that price on sale, but now they are around 550 to 600 range, but a great saw. i've been using mine for about 6 or 7 years now.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a reply to Spence in regard to the Delta saw. I am in the market for a saw and have been on the verge of buying the Dewalt, that was until now. I am reading about the situation with blade changing issue and it has me spooked. I looked at the Delt saw just now and see it for sale for just under $500 and am wondering if that is the one you are making reference to. I am surprised at the many good reports on the Dewalt in light of the blade issue and wondering why it is not mentioned as you seem to be wondering about too. Maybe some of you guys with the Dewalt can speak to the issue for all of us that are wondering about the subject.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought the Dewalt a couple of years ago it is a PITA to change the blade but is a good saw you can generaly get a good price at the woodworking show and they will throw in some free acesseries


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Like this one myself...

PS Wood Machines :: Scroll Saws


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Judy Gale Roberts Intarsia

==


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this to be an old thread, but I'll throw my two cents in as well. I also have the Hitachi CW40 someone mentioned earlier. Love it. I find the blade easy to change. Use it a lot on wood, plastic and light metal. Works like a champ!


----------



## patom (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought an Excalibur 21" last year. Very little vibration and noise. Blade threading is a breeze. Haven't used the DeWalt but I understan its a very good machine.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I have recently purchased the DeWalt. One thing that would improve it would be when you lift the upper arm to thread a blade it would stay up out of the way.
Now I have to either do other things one handed, or place something under the arm.

Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I made a block out of some 2 x 4 stock, it just slips under the head to hold it up,quick and easy fix..


==



Big Steve said:


> I have recently purchased the DeWalt. One thing that would improve it would be when you lift the upper arm to thread a blade it would stay up out of the way.
> Now I have to either do other things one handed, or place something under the arm.
> 
> Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Best can mean several things. The dewalt certainly is a nice machine. My dad-in-law has one. I have an old delta. the dewalt is easier to change blades than mine, but mine was less expensive. There are machines that cost much much more than the dewalt and some would say they are the best. the question should be what is the best machine I can justify buying. You cerainly need to decide how much through capacity you will need. I think the dewalt has a 20 inch throat. My delta hs a 16 inch throat. So far, I have beern able to do what I wanted with my delta, which beats the pudding out of the sears model I had, having just one speed


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

SawTooth1953 said:


> I don't understand why this thread's heading is about "easiest blade changing" and nobody is talking about that.
> I don't want to drop names, but I had a long chat at the last Wisconsin picnic with Rick Hucheson, who has a very informative/authoritative website on scrollsaws and scrolling. We spoke at length on this subject. I asked for his 2-cents because he owns a ton of different saws... In the end, he prefers the Delta scroll saw because of its blade clamp. He does a LOT of scrolling, and he got to help Delta refine the blade clamp to get it right, but in spite of all the saws he owns, he said that is the one he uses routinely.
> 
> Spence


First, THANK YOU SPENCE!!! I've had a Delta for years, (the little one - 16" that was made, according to what I read for only hobbyists) and while the bottom holder of it kinda ticked me off (it bent, but that may be my fault, tightening too tight maybe?) it held blades amazingly well. It was the greatest little machine, and I loved it. My poor little Delta was recently stolen and can't be replaced, as they don't make them, and the only one I'm finding now by Delta is the 20" and a LOT more in price compared. So my husband has been on me about finding a different brand, but my gut tells me to stick with my Delta... I think I'll be spending the extra money.

Secondly, there was someone who talked about blades... the 4th post, CaptG. Also, the Post Title (while easy to misread, as I did the first time) is about which is the best scroll saw, and the easiest blade change... I was going to post a similar request, as I stated above, mine was stolen, and I have to replace it, and I'm really undecided and unimpressed with what's on the market. I was going to ask if anyone had tried one of the newer model scroll saws, as mine was about 12 years old, and everyone I know has machines even older. I think you and Rick helped me make up my mind. I'm also gonna look up his site to see what information he can give on what's out there.

Barbie


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

I say for experience that the best scrollsaw is made by Hegner, i used for some intarsia work, but you must to be ready to spend some money..a lot!


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grp9rkAaaDU here is the link for the hegner scrollsaw video..


----------



## Chuck50 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> This is a reply to Spence in regard to the Delta saw. I am in the market for a saw and have been on the verge of buying the Dewalt, that was until now. I am reading about the situation with blade changing issue and it has me spooked. I looked at the Delt saw just now and see it for sale for just under $500 and am wondering if that is the one you are making reference to. I am surprised at the many good reports on the Dewalt in light of the blade issue and wondering why it is not mentioned as you seem to be wondering about too. Maybe some of you guys with the Dewalt can speak to the issue for all of us that are wondering about the subject.
> 
> Jerry
> Colorado City, TX


The Dewalt is a great saw, and for the price it is hard to beat. The issue with the blade retention issue is an easy fix, and could probably be done to all saws with the same type blade holder. Simply remove the retention screw, hold firmly with pliers ar chanell-lok's and run the holding surface of the screw as perpendicular as you can over some rough sand paper, 100 grit or so. Thats all there is to it, put it back in the saw and go to town... mine has never since sliped off a blade. I would not sugest using the grinder or belt sander so as not to bugger up the threads, but simply flatening the end is all that you will need to do.


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Love My Dewalt 788.Use it to make templates all the time since i have a cheap mastercraft bandsaw.



Tdog


----------



## woodman7570 (Apr 18, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> I have recently purchased the DeWalt. One thing that would improve it would be when you lift the upper arm to thread a blade it would stay up out of the way.
> Now I have to either do other things one handed, or place something under the arm.
> 
> Otherwise, I love it.


i have a dewalt also and that was my only pet peeve about this saw, i even built a lift cable that was foot controled but i removed it when i bought the easylift arm from jim dandy products. it's been on for several years now and has always worked right. here is a link to find it. Jim Dandy Products: Home


----------



## jeremylinot (Jun 5, 2009)

*Another Vote for Dewalt*

I guess that I'll throw my 2 cents in here too. I love my Dewalt 788. I stole mine from a pawn shop for $250 3 years ago and have never regret it for a single day. I had a base model single speed craftsman for my very firs saw. That was quickly swapped out for the variable speed model that the Hitachi's that they were talking about earlier in the thread were based off from (great saw btw...too bad it's been discontinued).

Short of a Hegner or Excalibur, I strongly recommend the Dewalt. But get whatever you can afford, as long as it takes pinless blades then it will do the job!!


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

I own an old Delta 16" 2 speed Model #40-560. Once you tighten the Blade chuck, the blade is secure. But I have a problem with the blade chuck screws rounding out. It is very difficult to locate new chuck screws for this old model. The chuck screw uses and Allen wrench, and is very frustrating when you are working on a piece threading the blade into the next drilled hole of a pattern. Very time consuming with the Allen wrench type of chuck screw. I like my Delta Scroll Saw, but wish there was a finger tightening chuck on it.

I'm currently looking for a new Scroll Saw. I like the fact that the Dewalt has the arm that lifts for threading the blade into the pattern. I will check into this model.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Delta ss350ls 16" variable speed that I wouldn't even use for an anchor. It it by far the worst tool I have ever owned. The saw it self is fine but the Quicketset ll blade changing system is so bad that at times the blade will come out 30 times in less than a minute. It uses a worthless system to clamp the blade in and if it is even the slightest bit too tight the whole thing comes apart and it takes over an hour to fix it. If it is the slightest bit too lose the blade comes out. Before buying any saw check out the blade changing system. As far as Delta goes be very careful right now about buying from them. I have had a part on order for over 6 weeks and the "official" Delta repair center said that it is not uncommon to wait a few months for parts. Apparently Delta was sold and the new owners aren't too big on repair parts. I don't remember who bought the company but it is one of the big names in tools.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the Delta Scroll Saws will soon be totally obsolete because the replacement parts are almost impossible to find. It took me 2 weeks to find chuck screws. I found a company with 6 available, so I purchased all of them. 

I'll be looking into the Dewalt saw. Hopefully, find one at a good price.


----------



## Scoobyj (Jan 3, 2013)

*Easiest blade change is Delta by far*

I own a Delta and a Hawk by RBI and as far as changing blades the Delta wins hands down. I had to mount the Delta to my workbench to reduce vibration but all in all that's the only downside I have with that saw. There is a gentleman who has made some retro-fit quick release blade holders for some scroll saws that work like the Delta. Pozsgai's Designs. I haven't tried them because I mainly use spiral blades on my Hawk and it does fine with them. 

Sorry I couldn't post the link I am new here. Just leave off the" 's"on the name and its .com.


----------



## Scoobyj (Jan 3, 2013)

Delta has best blade changing available. IMHO


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Scoobyj said:


> Delta has best blade changing available. IMHO


Is this the system that you are referring to? This is what I have and would never buy another setup like this no matter what brand it was.


----------



## woodman7570 (Apr 18, 2012)

*scrollsaws*

delta makes durable saws and some have bad blade changing hardware on them but the delta q3 saw i had was a quick release blade change on it and is really quick at changing blades as long as you kept it parrallel with the table surface. while looking for blower parts i found that this model is discontinued and a new model is now out that is the exact same saw one as the dewalt788. it has a new feature which holds the top arm up when lifted. since this is a delta and the dewalt788 is a discontinued model also, i would say that delta probably bought this rights to this model from dewalt. so before you spend money buying a dewalt check out the delta which is priced about the same, the dewalt may soon be too hard to find parts for.:agree:


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

DeWalt has debunked the romor that the 788 is discontinued. DeWalt are no longer related companies.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Scoobyj said:


> I own a Delta and a Hawk by RBI and as far as changing blades the Delta wins hands down. I had to mount the Delta to my workbench to reduce vibration but all in all that's the only downside I have with that saw. There is a gentleman who has made some retro-fit quick release blade holders for some scroll saws that work like the Delta. Pozsgai's Designs. I haven't tried them because I mainly use spiral blades on my Hawk and it does fine with them.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't post the link I am new here. Just leave off the" 's"on the name and its .com.


Here is the link: Pozsgai's Designs - Scroll Saw

There are some great items and information.


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Black & Decker owns DeWalt*



Big Steve said:


> DeWalt has debunked the romor that the 788 is discontinued. DeWalt are no longer related companies.


Steve, 
Black & Decker bought DeWalt in 1992 (and B&D bought Porter-Cable and Delta in 2004) and I cannot find anything that says DeWalt split off from them after that. In fact, at  it indicates DeWalt is still part of Black & Decker. 

Now that doesn't mean that DeWalt didn't stop making their 788 scroll saw, but the discontination of the DeWalt 788 was stated in one of the scroll saw magazines in 2012when they reviewed the newest Delta version of the same design. The parent company appears to want to market one scroll saw and they chose to market it under the Delta name rather than DeWalt. I have no idea how they'll manage the supply of parts, but service centers know that the parent company for all of those brands is one and the same... and I'm guessing most of the parts haven't changed. The only part that I wish changed is their blade holder... it could use some improvements because it is far from perfect and hasn't changed in decades.

Spencer


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

SawTooth1953 said:


> Steve,
> Black & Decker bought DeWalt in 1992 (and B&D bought Porter-Cable and Delta in 2004) and I cannot find anything that says DeWalt split off from them after that. In fact, at  it indicates DeWalt is still part of Black & Decker.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean that DeWalt didn't stop making their 788 scroll saw, but the discontination of the DeWalt 788 was stated in one of the scroll saw magazines in 2012when they reviewed the newest Delta version of the same design. The parent company appears to want to market one scroll saw and they chose to market it under the Delta name rather than DeWalt. I have no idea how they'll manage the supply of parts, but service centers know that the parent company for all of those brands is one and the same... and I'm guessing most of the parts haven't changed. The only part that I wish changed is their blade holder... it could use some improvements because it is far from perfect and hasn't changed in decades.
> ...




Not quite right...

From Wiki...

In January, 2011, Taiwan-based Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd. purchased the Delta brand from Stanley Black & Decker.[2] Chang Type formed a wholly owned subsidiary, Delta Power Equipment Corp. to own the acquired assets including trademarks, designs and industrial tooling.[1] Chang Type is moving Delta's production tooling from a Stanley Black & Decker owned facility in Jackson, Tennessee to a facility in Anderson County, South Carolina.[3] Bryan Whiffen is President & Chief Executive Officer and Norm MacDonald is Executive Vice President & Chief Operating Officer of Chang Type's Delta Power Equipment Corp. subsidiary.[1]

DeWalt, far as I know is still part of Black and Decker, as is Porter Cable.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I have to recant my last comment. I recently had the oportunity to use an Excalibur, and I have to say, that machine (I used the 16") was the fastest, best, and idiot-proof blade change. (The idiot, being me lol). With my Delta, I was supposed to get the blade centered in the bottom clamp, and have it lined straight up and down with where I placed it in the top clamp. Well, looking back, that never happened. I'm hooked on the Excalibur. The cuts were so smooth (because the blade was properly aligned) that there was virtually no sanding to be done. I cut a peice of Oak, and it literally *shined* the cut was so smooth. I've never been able to change blades and get cuts as smooth with any other machine I've played with, and I've played with a few over the years.

Barb


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I have to recant my last comment. I recently had the oportunity to use an Excalibur, and I have to say, that machine (I used the 16") was the fastest, best, and idiot-proof blade change. (The idiot, being me lol). With my Delta, I was supposed to get the blade centered in the bottom clamp, and have it lined straight up and down with where I placed it in the top clamp. Well, looking back, that never happened. I'm hooked on the Excalibur. The cuts were so smooth (because the blade was properly aligned) that there was virtually no sanding to be done. I cut a peice of Oak, and it literally *shined* the cut was so smooth. I've never been able to change blades and get cuts as smooth with any other machine I've played with, and I've played with a few over the years.
> 
> Barb


Hi Barb,

I'm in the market for a new saw, I'll look into the Excalibur with the idiot proof blade change. I too have a Delta and the blade chucks are a real pain in the butt.

Karen


----------



## Goose67 (Nov 29, 2009)

*scroll saw for beginners*

As a scroll saw beginner, I have just bought a Dremel Motosaw. I find it very easy to use and very compact as it can be packed into its case and put aside for the next time you need it. The beauty of it is, it can be use as a coping saw as well when detach from its base. Best 125 dollars I have spent at Bunnings. Blade change is so basic with a flick of a lever ,place in lower locater than into upper locater and flick the lever back to tension. Even a newby like me can do that.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Goose67 said:


> As a scroll saw beginner, I have just bought a Dremel Motosaw. I find it very easy to use and very compact as it can be packed into its case and put aside for the next time you need it. The beauty of it is, it can be use as a coping saw as well when detach from its base. Best 125 dollars I have spent at Bunnings. Blade change is so basic with a flick of a lever ,place in lower locater than into upper locater and flick the lever back to tension. Even a newby like me can do that.


You're probably right, Goose. For what you spent, and what you want out of your scroll saw, you 
may have gotten a great saw. It's been my experience that you get the tool that's going to best suite 
your current needs, and your Dremel may be a perfect machine to learn and start on. 

Having said that, depending on what you move up and/or on to, you may find that you want to get 
a different machine for scrolling, and use the Dremel just as a coping saw. I say this, cuz I was 
taught (and learned the hard way) that if you want a scroll saw, you get a scroll saw. You want 
a Jig Saw, you get a jig saw. Machines that can morph into other machines tend to have issues, and 
can cause frustration in the end, because to do the morphing into the second machine, it had to 
sacrifice a capability of the other. 

I don't know the blade changing on your Dremel, if it takes pinned, or pinless blades, or anything like that, 
but I have to also throw in here, that if it takes pinned blades, you wont be able to do fret/delicate cuts. 
All your pilot holes have to be big enough to get those pins on the blade through. Also, when looking at
blade changing, you want to see how the bottom is set up... when doing numerous starts (detailed work, 
and frets) if that bottom portion is hard to reach, you're gonna be cursin your work more than you will be 
enjoying the cutting, and the whole idea of scrolling or *any* craft is to enjoy it. Just my two cents, 
but I would love to see a picture of your machine, just the same. It sounds interesting.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Easiest in my opinion is the Delta Quick Clamp that I have on my Q3 saws. That being said, I hated it the first time I started using it, because I had bought the saw second hand and the main screw was bent. 

I found Rick's page at Rick's Scrollsaw and a couple of bucks later the clamp works fantastically. Works so easy, I bought a second saw just like it when I needed another one.


----------



## dave2882 (Nov 2, 2013)

*dewalt*

hi i have had a few makes of scroll saw and the dewalt is the best in my mind so easy to use the blade change is good i think the new delta is the same as the dewalt had mine a few years now and its still going strong they are hard to get hold of here in the uk :yes4:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say depends on how much you use it. Probably 10-15 years back I got a new in the box Craftsman scroll saw, apparently the top of the line model, for $35. I guess they were replacing them with a different model, because the next time I went in that store a slightly different model was on the shelf, and priced at $175. 

The saw takes pin, or pinless, blades. I don't do much actual scrollsawing, mostly just use it for cutting out my figure bank masters, or cutting small pieces to length; both of which it does quite nicely. I tried pinless blades once I think, and found it a major PITA. So now I just use pin blades, and have little trouble changing them. 

So, for me this answers all my scrollsaw needs very adequately, anything fancier, or more expensive would be wasted on me.

When I first got it, I figured I'd be doing all sorts of scrollsawing with it. And discovered that was not my thing. I'd recommend getting something less expensive, perhaps used, and see how you like scrollsawing. Then it you decide it's really your thing, move up to something better, read more expensive. But, your dime, your choice.


----------



## Goose67 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Barb. Thanks for your input. It is much appreciated and as you say the saw does have its limitations with a narrower throat than a straight scroll saw. As for the photo of the saw, I have limited knowledge of how to post photos on the site. My kids are shocked I can even text on my phone. But if you go to the Dremel site and look at the Motosaw MS20 than that is the saw. I have also discovered the problem with the fine cuts and the fact the fine spiral blades are hard to get here in Oz. Even harder being of a pinned nature. For the fine work that you and others on the site do, I will be the first to admit it is not the saw for the job. Thank you again for your advice , for as a beginner it is priceless to me.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Goose67 said:


> Hi Barb. Thanks for your input. It is much appreciated and as you say the saw does have its limitations with a narrower throat than a straight scroll saw. As for the photo of the saw, I have limited knowledge of how to post photos on the site. My kids are shocked I can even text on my phone. But if you go to the Dremel site and look at the Motosaw MS20 than that is the saw. I have also discovered the problem with the fine cuts and the fact the fine spiral blades are hard to get here in Oz. Even harder being of a pinned nature. For the fine work that you and others on the site do, I will be the first to admit it is not the saw for the job. Thank you again for your advice , for as a beginner it is priceless to me.


Very happy to help. Hollar anytime. I'll be glad to lend a hand where I can. Of course those who know me know I put my two cents worth in every chance I get. :lol:


----------



## PHANTOM SCROLLER (Dec 5, 2013)

I say you get what you pay for with tools and the best is the EX-21 so save up you won't be disappointed, sorry you Dewalt users I'm just saying. lol

Roly


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

lol Roly.
Love my Excalibur!


----------



## mrmistake (Nov 5, 2013)

Jeff
Just purchased my DW788 after doing months of research. went on lots of sites before using saw. Haven't used other saws so I can't compare but so far no issues with mine. Made a custom stand to fit my chair height. Made a lift system so I can move it and added rubber cushions under the saw and under the wood stand. The has NO vibrations at all.Not an expert but I would recommend the DeWalt for the price issue.


----------

